# Today is the day..and I must admit, I'm a little scared.



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

My almost 3 yr old female is getting spayed today. I am afraid.

Is there any advice on how to make this easier on her when she comes home this afternoon? I am doing the laser on her.

Do you think this afternoon I should try to give her some rice and chicken...if not, what?

ugh, I hate this. I'm gonna be a nervous wreck all day today.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Try and relax . You don't want her to pick up on your anxiety. She'll probably just lie around today being a bit groggy. As for food, just do as the vet instructs. Good luck


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Follow your vet's directions for her afte-care. She should be fine. Keeta was spayed at a year old, she was back to normal in three days. She did a good job of limiting her own exercise, left her incisions alone. It healed up nicely and she let me remove the stitches myself. Good luck!


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks.
I dropped her off at 7:30 am this morning. They said to call for an update around 2. But I should be able to pick her up around 5 or 6 this afternoon if everything is okay.

I was stressing over the pickup. Trying to get her in my truck. The vet's office said that somebody there will help load her up this afternoon. Thank God.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Both my girls were done about 18 months old, I never had a problem. Follow the vets instructions. Usually the next day they are back to normal. I think it would be a little easier keeping a 3 yr old quiet than a younger pup. Good luck, Im sure she'll be fine.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I understand about picking them up to get in the truck, I was worried about that too. I have a suburban. I managed to scoop Lakota up and get her into the truck. I think getting out she did it herself. Yes that part is nerve wracking for sure.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

If it makes you feel any better, I just had a non-GSD foster dog have four mammary glands removed about three weeks ago. She walked out of the vet's office and around my yard on the day following this surgery and had nearly 50 stitches from her elbow area to her vulva!!! Within three days, she was trotting around my yard and she never missed a meal other than the dinner meal immediately following the surgery. She also left her stitches alone and never had to wear an Elizabethan collar or any sort of protective device. I just put a child's tee shirt on her and she was fine. 

Dogs are much more resilient than we give them credit for. When I had my Rottweiler spayed many years ago, I brought her home and settled her down on a large dog bed in the house. I then gathered up the other four dogs to take them to a local park for some exercise, planning on leaving the Rottie behind to rest in a peaceful quiet environment. She would have no part of that and came with us to the park. We spent nearly two hours at the park and my Rottie walked around while I threw tennis balls for the other dogs. 

The laser should make your girl's recovery easier and she should do fine.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

The office just called to tell she she was under right now...and doing fine.

But she had a hernia. They have to repair that. I knew something came up when they called me.


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

My girl is on day 3 of recovery and doing great. She didn't eat until the afternoon on the day after surgery. I know how worried you are, I was a wreck all day. Good luck to you and your baby!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Is it an umbilical hernia? That's not that uncommon, I've had dogs with them before and they just fix it at the same time as the spay, the incision will be a little longer.

Mine have always recovered very quickly. If they are interested in food that evening, I let them eat. If they're not, I don't stress over it, they're usually hungry by morning.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Is it an umbilical hernia? That's not that uncommon, I've had dogs with them before and they just fix it at the same time as the spay, the incision will be a little longer.
> 
> Mine have always recovered very quickly. If they are interested in food that evening, I let them eat. If they're not, I don't stress over it, they're usually hungry by morning.


Yes, that's what it is. 
My heart sunk when I seen the vet's number come up on caller ID. I am relieved.

My 2pm update.......my dog is doing great. They said I can pick her up after 5:hug: My stomach is in KNOTS. I may stop to pick up some wine for later. LOL


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

jetscarbie said:


> I may stop to pick up some wine for later. LOL


You might as well, she'll have pain pills you need something!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Glad your girl is ok.It is always better after you get them home w/you cause you both are comfortable at home. Have some wine and after she is better go have a great weekend w/her.


----------



## Josh's mom (Oct 30, 2010)

She'll be fine. My boy Josh was cryptorchid so he had an abdominal incision and one on his scrotum. They gave us antibiotics and pain meds since he had two surgeries basically, he's a big wimp when it comes to pain. He needed some meds when we got home then he laid on the floor with his head in my lap till then took affect. The next morning he was close to normal, still had a hard time getting in the van. By the 3rd day he was totally back to normal. 
I second the wine, get some snacks to go with it!


----------



## crewchief_chick (Feb 2, 2011)

You are stressing. I just had Kendra spayed a month ago, and she came home completely normal the next morning. she licked at her stitches a little, and she hated being a crate dog for 2 days, but she was utterly fine. She even tried to jump in the truck like she had never even been sedated. She also had an umbilical hernia, no big deal, the vet fixed it, and since it was along the incision line anyhow it made it easy.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

She's home...but not a happy camper. Mostly just drugged out looking. She is resting well, so that's a good sign.

No problems with the loading in the truck. She was ready to leave. We never got a chance to lift her in....she was already in...and resting before we could even blink. LOL

She threw up a little....but it was totally my fault. When we got home, she went to pee and poop....and she ate some grass. She's not eating....but the vet said that was okay if she didn't want to today. He said she should want to eat a little tomorrow.

She is not messing with the incision so far.

I feel myself de-stressing so I also feel better. 

My vet bill was a little over $400


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

jetscarbie said:


> She's home...but not a happy camper. Mostly just drugged out looking. She is resting well, so that's a good sign.
> 
> No problems with the loading in the truck. She was ready to leave. We never got a chance to lift her in....she was already in...and resting before we could even blink. LOL My Addie did the same exact thing! LOL
> 
> ...


I'm so glad the surgery went well and you can relax now.  Our girls seem to be having similar experiences, but Addie is only 6 1/2 months old. I hope the recovery continues to go well for you both!


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

Addiegirl....I assume my bill was a little higher b/c my female was older...plus the hernia portion.

She is doing a little better this morning. She finally ate some of her food.

She also wagged her tail at me and licked my hand, so that's an awesome sign.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Great to hear she is getting better.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Glad she is doing better. Benny had his retained testicle removed two weeks ago ( left the normal one intact even though he will not be bred). He was groggy but still hungry when he got home, but by the next day he was fine. Hardest part was keeping him from licking, but he is all healed now.

It was a little over $300, including the meds we were sent home with. The first vet I visited charged $500, but refused to leave the one testicle intact. We are on Central CA and I think everything is high.

Wine worked wonders for me.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

Sissy, for the most part, is doing well.

Two things have came up that's pretty unusual for her.

She seems to be losing clumps of hair on her backside (not enough to make her bald). She keeps biting the backside area. My hubby suggested that maybe she was coming close to her heat cycle before she got spayed. ???????? I was thinking maybe it was the meds during surgery and afterwards????????

The weirdest.....she keeps trying to hump our little terrier. Almost in this frantic kind of way. This is why my hubby said maybe the two issues were tied together.....maybe her heat was fixing to start.??????? She keeps licking her private area over and over....but so far she has NOT touched the stitch area.

Any suggestions?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Is she blowing her undercoat? Where is she biting her backside (base of tail)? How have her bowel movements been?

Can't help you with the humping. Thankfully, that is something none of the dogs I've had have done. (knock wood)


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

She could be blowing her undercoat. She's biting her backside by the tail area. Almost like she's itchy. Her bowels have been fine....were a little runny after surgery but are looking firmer.

I wonder if it's the Rimadyl? She's taking 75 mg 2'x a day.

She's never humped before. My terrier looked CONFUSED standing under her. LOL


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

jetscarbie said:


> She's biting her backside by the tail area. Almost like she's itchy. Her bowels have been fine....were a little runny after surgery but are looking firmer.


That's usually what mine do when their anal glands are full. Nibble at the base of their tail. 

Not sure if the medicine could be causing it. I'm sure those who are much better with that stuff than me will chime in soon.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

jetscarbie said:


> My almost 3 yr old female is getting spayed today. I am afraid.
> 
> Is there any advice on how to make this easier on her when she comes home this afternoon? I am doing the laser on her.
> 
> ...


I wrote this post on 9-2 and it's now 9-19. I feel pretty silly now for being scared. Sissi got her stitches out Saturday.

I actually had no problems with her messing with the stitches. After the first couple of days, she went back to acting normal. I never had to use the e-collar.

She seems very happy now. Almost like she feels energized.:crazy: The only difference in her personality that my hubby and I've noticed.....she seems more affectionate with my husband. She wants to cuddle and love on him...and she never wanted to before.

Thanks for all the advice and support. You Rock.:hug:


----------

